# Celebrations subforum



## Peterdg

Hello,

After reading a remark of some other forero, I noticed that it is not possible anymore to open a new thread in the Celebrations subforum.

Is that intentional or is something wrong?

Thanks for looking into this.

Peter


----------



## elroy

Hi Peter,

The Cultural Discussions forum is closed to new threads, and the Celebrations forum is a subforum / child forum of Cultural Discussions.  My guess is that the restriction carries over to child forums.  I don’t see any record of a conscious decision to close the Celebrations forum to new posts, so this may have been unintentional.

I’ll bring this to the attention of the other moderators so we can discuss it and see if we can reach a consensus as to whether the Celebrations forum should accept new threads again.


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, I know the Cultural Discussions forum is closed for new threads. That was already so when I joined the WR forums more than 10 years ago. I also remember that, at some point in time, the Celebrations forum changed names, but as far as I can remember, it was open for new threads, even if it was a subforum of the Cultural Discussions forums.

I have no idea when exactly the Celebrations forum stopped allowing new threads to be opened.

Thanks for picking this up (even though it took some time  )


----------



## elroy

Peterdg said:


> as far as I can remember, it was open for new threads, even if it was a subforum of the Cultural Discussions forums.


 Are you sure of this?  My guess is that it wasn’t initially a subforum of CD, and was made one at some point, at which point the CD restriction automatically carried over.

In any case, it’s a moot point right now.  The question now is how to proceed.


----------



## Peterdg

elroy said:


> Are you sure of this?


Yes. The Celebrations forum was announced *here**.* New threads have been opened after the date of this post.


----------



## elroy

I don’t see anything saying that it’s been a subforum of CD from the beginning.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Peterdg

I did some detective work.

In *this post*, dated May 13th 2019, I made a remark about the visibility of the subforums on a smartphone and I mention the Celebrations subforum, so at that time, it was certainly already a subforum of the Cultural Discussions forum.

*This thread* in the Celebrations forum was created July 25th 2019, so after May 13th 2019, so the conclusion must be that at some point in time, the Celebrations forum was open for new threads while it was a subforum of the then already closed Cultural Discussions forum.

Hope this helps.

Peter


----------



## Peterdg

Hi Elroy,

Any news about this?


----------



## swift

Wondering if someone’s looking into this and just forgot to check in to give a quick update. “We’re looking into this. We’ll share an update in the next few days/weeks/months” would suffice so others don’t get the feeling we’re being ignored.


----------



## elroy

Yes, indeed, we are looking into this, and the matter is not being ignored.

We should have an update soon!  Sorry for the radio silence.


----------



## swift

Well, as long as we are reassured that radio silence is not the MO, all is good.


----------



## Peterdg

Aha!

I just saw that the Celebrations subforum has disappeared from the Cultural Discussions forum and there is now a forum called: "Community Corner".

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Peterdg

Hi again,

While we are at it, perhaps some suggestions:

- Put a sticky thread on top of the forum to explain the purpose of this forum.
- Also include the "Thanks, but no thanks" as a sticky thread on top of the forum (this is the thread in which people could opt out of being celebrated in this forum).

Anyway, I'm happy you guys found a solution for this forum.


----------



## swift

The forum description needs an Oxford comma too.

And I’m not quite sure about the “introductions.”

I guess someone is preparing some guidelines and an announcement… 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> We should have an update soon!


 Please be patient.


----------



## Peterdg

elroy said:


> Please be patient.


I think I have been pretty patient, no?  

I was just suggesting and trying to help.


----------



## swift

Yeah, it takes a village to build a sense of community and belonging…


----------



## elroy

As @Peterdg discovered, we have revived the old Celebrations forum and also bumped it up a level so that it is no longer a child forum.  We have also expanded its scope, as explained in the forum sticky. 





Peterdg said:


> - Put a sticky thread on top of the forum to explain the purpose of this forum.


 Done and done! 


Peterdg said:


> - Also include the "Thanks, but no thanks" as a sticky thread on top of the forum (this is the thread in which people could opt out of being celebrated in this forum).


 We had included that many years ago because postiversaries used to be celebrated _religiously_ and some people did not wish to be congratulated every 1000 posts.  Over time, the tradition of celebrating postiversaries has gotten much less consistently upheld, so at this point there may not be a need for a "Thanks but no thanks" thread.  I would suggest seeing how this new forum develops and then revisiting the idea in the future if it seems wise to do so.  What do you think?


----------



## Peterdg

What do I think? Excellent!!


----------



## swift

elroy said:


> Over time, the tradition of celebrating postiversaries has gotten much less consistently upheld


Maybe because the forum was locked. 😬😅


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Maybe because the forum was locked. 😬😅


I think the custom of celebrating members regularly, based on the number of their posts, basically stopped when the forum switched over from Vbulletin to Xenforo. With Vbulletin, the number of posts of a user was visible under the username on the left of his post while with Xenforo, you really have to hover over the username to see how many posts he/she has, so it is not really easy to notice at a glance.


----------



## swift

Yeah, and then there were some people trying to police how others celebrated their postiversaries. Let’s hope the sense of community and belonging will be restored.


----------



## Loob

Nicely done.


----------

